# Newbie 2W/3W Bent Blog



## Falco Frank (6 May 2015)

Hello,

I hope no-one minds me jotting some initial thoughts down on my first 2 weeks of recumbent initiation!

A decaying hip joint prompted the idea of getting a bent, especially as riding my DF bikes was getting so uncomfortable. So, after watching many bikes go for silly prices on Ebay, Gumtree of all places flagged a Toxy TT for sale in Scotland. After a few questions, it was essentially a done deal and was mine:







Similar to this factory image, mine has over seat steering, lower spec wheels and a rear pannier rack. Thankfully the seller was a similar height and leg to myself so, Ive not experimented with altering riding position yet.

My partner was convinced this was a poor decision and after an initial VERY wobbly ride I could almost see why but, could see the potential and was impressed by the overall quality of the build. No pain in my hip was, I admit a BIG seller for me to continue.

I might not be an engineer but could see a few issues, mudguards catching tyres, chain pulley wheel not rotating with the chain and poor cable routing fouling the steering. An afternoon spent sorting these and squirting some teflon lube down the L O N G chain tubes seemed logical to me.

Time for a decent run. Thankfully, we have a nice seafront boulevard at Seaton Carew that runs to Hartlepool marina so, resisting fish 'n' chips I got stupidly over dressed in cycling gear and set off...

Starts were feeling much better already even if I soon discovered 3rd gear on the smallest front ring and not 1st was easiest for this beginner, otherwise the pedals simply spun around too fast for me to get a second foot up onto the opposing pedal. I really rate the Magura disc brakes already, Ive used their hydraulic calipers in the past on a MTB but these seem better again.

The gears worked well with the SRam gripshifts but the steering felt SO twitchy, I knew most of this was my fault, over compensating on the bars but I cant help feeling the long 'tiller' just isnt for me or, is going to take a lot longer for me to get used to. A lot of side-to-side movement was also my fault from poor pedalling action however, the 30 minute ride was good,without incident apart from a host of odd-stares, looks and finger pointing from the general public.

A check over the bike showed no issues and after leaving the Schwalbe tyres 10psi below rated maximum I decided to try a near full 70psi for the next ride.

HILLS!!!

A naff Chinese Km only bike computer was fitted as was my JVC Adixxion action cam, just to record the fun as I intended a ride down the road and off a side road, down to the beach banks not far from home. I guess my maths had failed me at attempting to get the computer to display mph when downhill it showed 88 mph!!! Never the less, downhill was breathtaking & the fastest I've been on a pedal bike for a LONG time. 30 seconds later I was over looking the sea. Google maps informs me that the elevation change is only 150ft of climbing but, in the space of 0.2 miles, I used to be able to do it on a folding bike up to the middle of last year but I didnt even make it HALF WAY up the hill despite using granny gear (if that phrase is allowed in bent circles - lol).

I admit to being disheartened by this, both in bike and personal fitness terms.

I pushed the bike to the top of the hill and vented my frustration by flying along on the flat to home, managing to save some face, in my own mind if nowhere else.

In addition to the florescent on the back of the carbon fibre seat base to alert motorists, I decided a spare bright LED might be a useful addition and also fitted the CF headset that the previous owner kindly supplied along with underseat bars, spare semi-slick tyres and a high press shock pump for the under seat unit.

The next day a click of extra preload on the budget front suspension and perhaps the slightly rash early fitment of my SPD Shimano pedals completed the prep for my hill climbs. My SPDs are fitted with a plastic free-ride plate on one side of each so I figured were ideal for the task and truth be told, it felt good to get my cycling shoes back on.

Why is there always a down side, LoL. I really cant win from our house, I either have a half mile ride and the a severe climb OR a climb straight from the door of 100 feet vertical over a distance of 0.6 mile. Its tough for me but I knew I wasnt ready for the former so after a few rides and stop/starts to check the Spuds still worked as expected, I set off hill climbing again. Not to be denied, I made it to the top but was panting like I really dont care to recall. The downhill and flat after it were fun but my energy was sapped for the next easier climb but I made that one as well.

I now found it MUCH easier to push my lower back into the seat base and use the SPuds to properly spin, an extra benefit being that the side to side 'yawing' of the ride was much lesser too. After stopping for a breather, I continued on the flat and managed top gear for a mile or so before reaching a nearby village. Downhill almost all the way home, apart from one slight rise that I was able to 'blast' in a pretty big gear - felt good!

Google informed me my 3.6 mile ride went up & down by around 170 feet and should of took 19 mins? I took me 24 but that was with some testing as detailed so, I was quite happy to survive unscathed for my first use of clips.

So, Next? Gotta try the semi-slicks to see if they aid riding as much as I hope. I'm going with the tiny increment improvements here so please bear with me....

Cheers - Frank


----------



## andytheflyer (6 May 2015)

Welcome.

I was new to bents last November - and in the first couple of weeks I began to think I'd made a mistake and would never be able to get on with it. But, fettling and tinkering eventually got me to the point where I felt comfortable on the bike, and about 500 miles later I began to feel at home on it. I'm now about 1000 miles in and it's my bike of choice - my Defy road bike is feeling very left out.

The whole experience is totally different to a DF (diamond frame) bike. I was advised that it can take 1000 miles to get used to the new position and the different muscle usage. That's about right.

Uphill is not necessarily hard work, you just have to find the right gear and spin your way up - balance uphill at slow speeds takes a while, but when I started I felt very wobbly at 6mph, now I'm happy at 3mph. You must relax your upper body and not pull on the bars - takes practice!

I have neck and arm issues as a result of spinal damage and whilst I am comfortable on a DF bike up to about 80 miles, the bent is very comfortable, and the only limiting factor so far is my leg fitness - but I did 54 miles in the rain on Saturday, so considerable progress has been made.

Mechanically, the stuff that wears out is normal bike (usually MTB) kit, and the cycle parts are unlikely to wear out - so the bent should last for a very long time with good maintenance. Pay attention to the usual things, chain cleanliness, cables etc and you'll not go far wrong. The longer RD cable is a Shimano tandem cable - 3m long - longer than the usual 2.1m length your LBS stocks. Have a couple on your shelf ready.

Here's mine (2006 Performer Amigo) more or less as I bought it - had a bit of fettling since then!


----------



## Falco Frank (6 May 2015)

Great Info Andy, Thanks.

Gotta admit my calves are pretty sore this morning, something I'm not used to.

Thats a really good looking bike you have, I'm envious of your larger rear wheel, large wheel envy, what an awful state! Next chance I get to try to a bike festival or try riding a bent with bigger wheels, I'll jump (and hopefully not fall!) at the chance!

I do like the lower height of your pedals too, wish I'd done more research now but as always, hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Cheers - Frank


----------



## paul fellows (6 May 2015)

k4wils is looking for a riding partiner 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-recumbent-riders-in-the-teesside-area.172876/


----------



## andytheflyer (6 May 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> Great Info Andy, Thanks.
> 
> Gotta admit my calves are pretty sore this morning, something I'm not used to.
> 
> ...



It's my quads that seem to take the hit - but not as badly as they did. I came across my bent by accident on eBay. It was re-listed at a reduced price but I'd not seen it in the first listing.

I'd been thinking about a bent for months but not really done anything about it, but facing the winter on my local potholed and muddy rural roads I was thinking about a winter bike - my Defy road bike does not like mud - it clogs up the front forks and brakes very easily so becomes a pain when it's wet and muddy. The bent came up and I thought I'd kill 2 birds - as the Defy hurts my hands, wrists and shoulders when it's cold and the roads are bumpy - I thought I would alternate bent and Defy to give my arms a rest.

I'd not heard of Performer but bid and won the auction at a price somewhat less than I was prepared to pay, on the basis that if I really could not get on with it I could sell it again for a similar price and put it down to experience.

I like the geometry, and the 26" rear - I suspect that it's more forgiving over the rough roads than a 20/20. The seat height is 50cm, so a mid level bike - not sure I'd want anything much lower, and not much higher as swinging my leg over the seat is not easy - my spinal injury affected my balance when standing - so getting on and off needs care.

I fitted new tyres and tubes (Marathon +), chain and cassette, and eventually dumped the twist grips for 2nd hand trigger shifters again off eBay. Changed the cables and the pads for Koolstops, and have taken off the rack. The rack slots over the rear guard - but means that you can't have more guard stays at the front, so with the rack fitted the guard flaps about a bit and rattles. Taking off the rack allowed me to fit additional stays and now the bike is 100% rattle-free, as any bike should be.

I think you were brave to go for USS on a first bent - but you've obviously got the hang of it now. If (when) I change mine I'd go for USS I think, but stay at 20/26 wheels. Probably go to disc as the grinding of grit on rim in the winter always sounds wrong!

Bents are expensive, but the ones I've seen are all well built, the welding quality is very good, they are often powder coated, and my bearings are all sealed cartridge - so quality where it matters. If you have idlers, think about changing to Terracycle (there's an agent in Germany) - these are really good.

The M+ tyres are bomb proof in winter, but about to fit some Marathon Racers as these should be faster - I have a 100k audax lined up shortly so a bit more speed would be good, for a bit less effort. We'll see.

So, enjoy it, and keep up the pedalling! Loads of helpful advice on here too.


----------



## Scoosh (6 May 2015)

@Falco Frank - and  to both CC and the Darker side ...

A few points from your post ..

many - if not most - people get into 'bents after injury or other physical issue - then wonder why they didn't do it long before ! I always cite my 3 main reasons for riding a 'bent to be Comfort, Comfort and ... go on - have a guess ! 
starting in the right gear is crucial, IMO and I'm a middle ring, 3rd gear man myself but 2nd if a slight uphill start. As you have discovered, it's about getting enough forward momentum to get and keep balance, while getting the other foot up and powering. Takes a bit of practice but soon becomes instinctive
clipping in is essential once you get comfortable with the stop/start routine - feet bounce off the pedals much easier than on a DF 
you really do need to spin on a 'bent; if you "_push my lower back into the seat base ..._" be careful ! On a DF bike, the most pressure you can exert through your knees is that of your own body weight with a bit more from pulling up on the bars when out of the saddle. If you are 'locked' between the pedals and the seat on the 'bent, you can become unaware of how much pressure you are putting on/through your knees, so spinning is a must
discs on a 'bent are great - and you'll probably out-brake and DF bike, as your CoG is so much lower and the forces act more efficiently and safely - harder to get thrown forwards over the bars ! 
it will probably take you a few months to gain your 'bent legs' and to feel comfortable and relaxed when riding - I found relaxation to be key when learning, as it greatly helped with balance, steering and nervous tension 
personally, I find my hamstrings cramp up more than when DF riding, so I make sure I have a wee stretch if I stop for a breather or snack
you cannot be an 'anonymous cyclist' on a 'bent !  People will look, point, smile , laugh, comment favourably and be very friendly towards you; cars will give you more room when overtaking  - really, they will ! 
your top speed will only be limited by your nerve ... and your bike-handling skills 
Ride Safe and try not to get too many flies in your teeth ! 

My ride  ...


----------



## Scoosh (6 May 2015)

I appreciate that this is a type-specific review but some points are common to all bents ...

Dave McCraw's blog is worth a read and his 'bent reviews are good and informative. He did PBP on a borrowed 'bent 4 years ago ...


----------



## mjr (6 May 2015)

Scoosh said:


> many - if not most - people get into 'bents after injury or other physical issue - then wonder why they didn't do it long before !


It's hard enough parking and loading an unusual DF bike. Aren't two-wheeled 'bents worse for both luggage and parking securely? Or do you just leave it unlocked or with a tiny cable and accept the scratches as fair exchange for the laughs when someone tries to nick it and falls?


----------



## Falco Frank (6 May 2015)

Thanks for the friendly & helpful replies, Ive enjoyed reading them all.

Ive not gone the USS route yet Andy but you have just provided a name for my steed, Enterprise!!! I love it 

Scoosh, many thanks. My 'bent came from Peebles and has a Glasgow shop sticker on it, looks like you guys are spoilt up there for shops and scenery (but hills as well).

I did forget to mention on my return home a car drew in front of me and the passenger video'd me with his smartphone, good natured so I just gave a friendly wave and off they went...

Cheers


----------



## Falco Frank (6 May 2015)

*Waaahhhh - everyone else has a BIG back end!!!*


----------



## andytheflyer (6 May 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> *Waaahhhh - everyone else has a BIG back end!!!*




Will a rear 26" fit your frame? That'll bring the BB height down too.


----------



## Falco Frank (8 May 2015)

How rude, my reply didnt post???

Andy, Toxy only make 20" wheeled bikes apparently and sadly there is only enough space betwixt tyre and shock absorber mount for a mudguard & little else!


----------



## Falco Frank (8 May 2015)

This weeks update, riding time Zero, working time quite a bit, money spent loads!

But at least it was at Aldi - LoL

The idler was still catching the mounting leg for the rear rack so after shimming it out yet again, it seems better now but not as fluid as I'd hoped. Terracycle might well be getting some dosh from me when SWIMBO isnt looking.

Front wheel out, that uses an Allen headed bolt in the skewer, not seen THAT before. I'm STUNNED at how much friction and how 'notchy' the axle feels on the SON dynamo hub. Was just about to rip it apart and UNusually for me, stepped back a minute and thought better of it. A quick look in the 'tinternet brought the wisdom of DONT TOUCH IT!

WoW, the Marathon Slicks are SKINNY, took the front up to 70psi and it didnt feel any more nervous than treaded tyre but there again, it was a very short run, up & down the street.

Aldi came up trumps again with the purchase of windproof shirt, casual cycling shorts (but only after taking the MTB ones back, zip off leg design was good but for me, not as comfortable as the stretch material of the casual shorts). Some cycling socks and a set of £15 panniers that for the price have to worth a shot. Pssst, pop in to your local Aldi as now they might even be reduced further...

Erm, I did also buy an inflator / compressor unit that I didnt bargin for:

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thur-7-may/product-detail/ps/p/portable-compressor-1/

Ciao


----------



## Falco Frank (10 May 2015)

Charity ride today.

Gotta say I'm disappointed. Only managed half of the 30 miles and fell off on a really steep climb (Clay Bank) and clout my elbow big style, it was inevitable, I suppose.

Toxy was working well but the climbs were so much tougher than I remembered them, my lack of fitness I imagine. Got cramps in my calf at one point and had to stop. I tried using an 'ankling style' which did help to get going but the hills were coming by then. Reason for my fall was simple, going slow was working well but I got off line and in correcting too much, my shoe caught the bloody front mudguard, which will be coming off shortly!

Riding down off the hill felt MUCH better & I pushed along at 16/17 mph most of the way to the finish, except that the back end seemed to 'shimmy' at high speed, causing me to loose confidence and brake early for corners.

This is a very steep learning curve, my friends....

Cheers - Frank


----------



## Falco Frank (11 May 2015)

My calves have never been so bad since I ran the Great North Run.... turn of the century stuff!

Anyways, I looked up the Terracycle website, I could spend some dosh there!

https://www.t-cycle.com/

and the EU distributor:

http://www.icletta.com/en/index.en.html


----------



## Falco Frank (12 May 2015)

I think i'm enjoying learning and working on the bike as much as riding it at present...

Back wheel out tonight for Marathon slick to go on there as well.

Surprisingly, solid and robust engineering on the Toxy, box section swing arm legs, renewable dropout and a rear wheel thats bolted into place.

Coming from a motorcycling background, I am SHOCKED at how TINY the pads are on the Magura Julie disc system. The pad material is about the same size as my thumb nail. I bought a set of EBC pads so they have gone in the rear, since I figure the front is easier to access. EBC is another well known brand in motorcycling but these are standard grade pads and I might try something else of the front.

9 speed cassette was filthy, some degreaser took care of that and the disc seemed to appreciate the application of brake cleaner and some elbow grease!

I figured I'd try a 'slime' insert in the back tyre, I'm not sure a 20" presta slime tube is available but the insert is a bit of a mystery. Its super thin, almost see-through so I couldnt work out how the 'slime' is contained/dispensed. Bit of pain getting it in, with about 6" of overlap (which I mounted opposite the valve to try and offset any effect), blew up fine but I think I'll deflate and blow it up again, in the morning, just to make sure.


----------



## mjr (12 May 2015)

Are you meant to leave the overlap with slime liners? I always cut my old ones to length (taking care not to leave rough edges)


----------



## Falco Frank (13 May 2015)

mjray said:


> Are you meant to leave the overlap with slime liners? I always cut my old ones to length (taking care not to leave rough edges)



http://slime.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/20093_bikeliner-T1526_instructions.pdf

Step 4: Lay 'tyre' on ground and insert Slime liner against 'tyre'. Overlap the liner as needed to fit. Do not trim liner.

There was around a 6" overlap in my 20" wheels.


----------



## mjr (13 May 2015)

Interesting to know. I'll check instructions carefully if I ever get liners again! Let us know how they go, please.


----------



## Falco Frank (14 May 2015)

Back end back together and quite pleased with result. A spin up the road showed why I'd lost confidence on my first big ride, the bloody headset has gone all sloppy on me and needs a good seeing to - LoL.

A cheese scone later and I was gagging for a better test ride so gear on and a different set of nearby hilla attacked. Very pleased to of conquered the steepest without stopping and get back home again with the front end wagging all over the place.

Back in the garage I decide to do a quick check of the crankset chain rings, for some random reason - I almost dislocated my jaw in disbelief...

I'm not sure what extra terrestrial the bike was set up for but its running 36 / 48 / 60T   , no wonder I was suffering!

The new Toxy TT spec bike is fitted with a much more sensible 30 / 42 / 52

Any recommendation for changing the smallest chainring (Shimano 5 star) or a new crankset - please do.


----------



## andytheflyer (14 May 2015)

Hi,

I have a 30/42/52 and an 11-34 on my Performer bike I can climb 10% gradients with that, but tend to spin out at around 27mph.


----------



## Scoosh (14 May 2015)

I'd keep the 60T - you'll love it once you get confident at going fast ...


----------



## Falco Frank (14 May 2015)

Is a 12 tooth difference between front chainrings a sensible maximum or is shifter capable of more, please?


----------



## Ganymede (14 May 2015)

Hi @Falco Frank - very interesting to read your posts. Uphill is always hell to start with on a 'bent - I have found the same but it is just a question of keeping on keeping on. Also, if it helps - I have a tiny front wheel (16") which is just silly. I am going to upgrade to something lighter with bigger wheels this year - I drive an old model Spirit from HPvelotechnik which is built to last but which is really quite slow and heavy. However, it is FAB going downhill - like zooming down on a sofa, and you feel so much more solid than if you have your arse in the air and your nose on the bars on a roadie.

I bought mine to get away from neck/shoulder problems, and although I do still have a hybrid I love my 'bent. I've just had a shoulder op and I can really only ride the 'bent at present so I'm glad I've got it. Also, you really can't be a shrinking violet on a 'bent - There's a lot of pointing and "look at the lady on the funny bike" when I go past (as long as it's not "the funny lady on the bike" I don't care!).

Looking forward to hearing more about your progress!


----------



## andytheflyer (14 May 2015)

Apologies FalcoFrank - not wanting to hijack your thread!




Scoosh said:


> I'd keep the 60T - you'll love it once you get confident at going fast ...



Hi Scoosh - I'd like to go larger on my large chain ring (than 52) but can't see that there's enough spare capacity in the rear mech - and it's already a long cage (I think - 100mm centre to centre on the jockey wheels). On large front and large rear the mech is well stretched out - I can see that large front/small rear there would be spare rotational capacity in the mech to take up the slack, but if I tried to select large/large (silly boy) then the mech would run out of rotational capacity.

Is that just a limitation people accept - or am I missing something. A (say) 56 front would be nice I suspect.


----------



## Falco Frank (14 May 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Apologies FalcoFrank - not wanting to hijack your thread!.



No problem @andytheflyer, I like to be a catalyst for a learning event 

Ive used the 60T obviously when zooming along, without problem, its just a standard setup from what I can see. However, just as with any other bike I ride, on the big ring, I'd be shifting to the middle with much less than half the rear gears remaining to go at.


----------



## Scoosh (15 May 2015)

DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT A BIKE MECHANIC AND MOST OF THIS INFO IS GLEANED FROM THE NET.

If I read these things correctly, it appears that the maximum difference between the number of teeth on each of the front rings is ~12, mainly due to the length/depth of the the front derailleur cage used for shifting.
See Peter White; Bicycling forum from 2006

Use your favourite search engine and enter _"maximum chainring difference"_ and remember all those little things that can be awkward, like number of bolts, bolt position etc ... 

If the cage is all stretched out - can you not just add an extra link of chain ?  [hereby showing how little I know about all this stuff ... ]

I think we need @Cunobelin and others with greater knowledge ...


----------



## Ganymede (15 May 2015)

Just to reiterate the point about not being a shy violet - I was sitting on my bent chatting to a neighbour outside the village shop just now, and a foreign tourist on a bike stopped and asked to take my photo. I smiled and waved!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Just to reiterate the point about not being a shy violet - I was sitting on my bent chatting to a neighbour outside the village shop just now, and a foreign tourist on a bike stopped and asked to take my photo. I smiled and waved!


It could be worse, round here I get old men flagging me down in the lanes to stop and ask me technical questions about it and generally admire my recumbent trike and on my last outing with my husband, 3 DF cyclists stopped me in the middle of a crossroads for a chat about my trike... much to my OH horror we stayed in the middle of the crossroads... He has no idea how often this happens. I also get the passengers photographing me as well!


----------



## Ganymede (15 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It could be worse, round here I get old men flagging me down in the lanes to stop and ask me technical questions about it and generally admire my recumbent trike and on my last outing with my husband, 3 DF cyclists stopped me in the middle of a crossroads for a chat about my trike... much to my OH horror we stayed in the middle of the crossroads... He has no idea how often this happens. I also get the passengers photographing me as well!


Luckily not too many people ask me truly technical questions.... I would just stare dumbly at them like a sad ox.

The nice thing is that I get waves and smiles from all sorts of people including most motorists. I sometimes worry I'm a distraction to traffic!


----------



## andytheflyer (15 May 2015)

Today, I had one "Wow!" and a group "I want one of those!"


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2015)

Chains are an issue for a number of reasons, from extra resistance due to awkward lines, resistance in rollers and pulleys or simply the length.
Also some setups have larger differences between the teeth of the small and large cogs,meaning that a derailleur cahg can find it difficultto cope.

The basics though are exactly the same, you want some tension when in the smallest gears, and some slack in the highest geras.

Setting the chain length to achieve this can take some trial and error


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2015)

Saddest one for me....


He has some really brilliant bikes


... for an old man


----------



## Scoosh (15 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Saddest one for me....
> 
> 
> He has some really brilliant bikes
> ...


Not a 'Like' - more of an 'Empathy' ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Saddest one for me....
> 
> 
> He has some really brilliant bikes
> ...


Sorry that made me laugh.... I will apologise when I get the same in female form!


----------



## Scoosh (15 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sorry that made me laugh.... I will apologise when I get the same in female form! *look old enough !*


FTFY ...


----------



## Falco Frank (15 May 2015)

Trials & Tribulations:

So I stood in the garage last night, tea in hand, brooding over if I should just make a simple loose head bearing adjustment or 'delve a little deeper'.

Fatal for me really.

The overseat steering in my opinion, ever since I got the bike does not feel logical or as comfortable as it could be, so I've been keen to try the USS, asap!

I'd hoped to be able to install the USS bar while all the overbar kit was still installed but the steerer tube simply would not fit and I couldnt see inside the fork tube.

Within 5 minutes the front loading bar assembly was off, as was the very cleverly designed Terracycle 'tiller' for want of a better word.

Once I'd suspended the boom from the garage roof and gotten the forks out, I could see the reason why my puny plan had failed. A 'triangle' slider (for want of yet another word) had been left installed from the last time the USS had been used - this had solidly corroded itself in place and took some time to extract safely.

The head bearings were starting to run a little dry and were in need of some TLC. I was pleasantly pleased to see that needle roller bearings are fitted to the bottom assembly with good old balls in the top.

Why is that my bursts of progress always seem to get blighted by a problem?

While assessing if the friction due to the hub dynamo is really as much as an issue as I think it is (and it is!) I could not help but notice that the front disc is badly warped, not surprising for such a thin sliver of metal trying to slow down so much velocity, ha haa.

*Are all 180mm discs capable of being interchanged dear readers or do I need to stick with an original, Magura, in this case?*

A quick look at the very basic forks showed them in great condition, thanks to its black rubber slider booties, I imagine.

While a final try of the USS bar in position left me a little nervous, especially after some of the impressions I've read on the 'net, it wont stop me, as long as I can figure how on earth the controls are meant to mount, vertically!

Ciao - Frazzled Frank


----------



## Falco Frank (16 May 2015)

Ebay is a dangerous place to browse....

I started looking for suitable 20" front wheels and gave up before looking for a disc hub with a view to getting the front wheel rebuilt with just a plain hub.

It was going to work out around £70 - £80 to get the wheel rebuilt using the only local shop that I'd trust to do it well.

Then the browsing started....

Sorry to say that I'm going to take an impulsive chance with some Mag wheels. Reviews are mixed but I think its worth a shot:


----------



## andytheflyer (16 May 2015)

I may be wrong, but my thread on tyres to replace M+ tyres told me that the 451 wheels have a very limited choice of tyres. Have a look at that thread b4 you commit !

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-20-and-26-tyres-to-change-to-from-marathon-plus.179508/


----------



## Falco Frank (16 May 2015)

Thanks Andy, never thought of that, my 'bent was supplied with spare 451 tyres so I thought they were still common


----------



## ufkacbln (16 May 2015)

They are fairly common

Try the  Small tyre shop for some better quality 451 options


----------



## Falco Frank (16 May 2015)

I've been used to motorbike tyres all my life but cant help be confused over what I thought were 'simple' 20" tyres....

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pattle/ddgcs/tyres.htm


----------



## neil earley (16 May 2015)

Got to say them wheels look nice!


----------



## Falco Frank (17 May 2015)

neil earley said:


> Got to say them wheels look nice!



Here we go:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271869859346

Novatech hubs get variable write-ups but at least the wheels themselves 'appear' to be certified.


----------



## Falco Frank (18 May 2015)

Gotta get my bike on the road again asap - I miss it already!

and costing money. Used crankset on the way to try, 52/40/30 which sounds much better than my existing.

I've determined I can try the USS with the over seat steering still in place but it means the quill adapter will be sticking out a little past its minimum requirement, I'm not too concerned as lots of metal is still inside the stem and I wont be going crazy with two sets of bars installed (controls will be staying on the over seat bar until I scare myself too much one way or another). The 451 alloys are on the way and Thanks to Cunobelin and the Small tyre shop a new Durrango tyre too. A used but very sound 180mm front rotor arrived today but I might fit that to the new front wheel if the timings all come together of if not, when impatience bites me.

I want the bike to be as mechanically efficient as I can make it so that I KNOW that any deficiency I want to consider is down to me and nothing else.

Its funny, the things that filter through ones mind during a nightshift


----------



## Falco Frank (20 May 2015)

So dear readers, after a visit to a good fastner dealer for the right length M8 steerer bolt i needed, i couldnt resist throwing the front end back together and having a quick spin with the USS arm in place. I must say its weird changing from one style to another but i quite like it already. Cant just be rebuilding the headset but the steering feels quite a bit more stable.

Sadly, the warped front disc is rubbing like a frustrated schoolboy and will be changed next.

But, whisper it quietly, Mag wheels arrived today and look ACE! So did the 451 tyre so that MUST be a good omen that its meant to be and will work. I didnt realise the size difference from the oem 20" which im hoping will be an aid? Piccies to follow.


----------



## Falco Frank (21 May 2015)

A productive day in the garage already on Enterprise, warm weather and the arrival of my Ebay 2nd hand crankset, spurred me on nicely.

So, spare bars cut down and installed on the USS for a final test ride before I make the jump to light speed - lol - I wish.

They are a little over long I think but I'm feeling my way along with the install & working on instinct, which tells me too long can always be cut down.

A piccy of Enterprise as promised today:







Hard to see the USS so here is a full frontal:






I REALLY wanted to be able to angle the bars INWARDS but that aint gonna work as my outer thighs will strike them while pedalling - so be it.

The dynamo has been de-wired, with it tucked out of the way, because I've been working full steam ahead on this beauty as well....






So lovely that I dare not even unwrap it fully! the bearings feel accurate and smooth so I hope they stay that way. The other side of the hub edge and the disc mounting area are both unpainted which I find a bit of a worry as Ive had a Magnesium wheel on motorbike and know the many scare stories that go with them, a dab of paint might be in order. It is as light as 3 or 4 feathers, however but the tyre is SOOOO skinny compared to everything else Ive used so far.

The new wheel will have to wait however, until after another spin so I can get a definite feel for the USS.

Some interesting reading here:

http://www.longbikes.com/2/Faq/WhyRecumbent.html

Ciao Amigo's (yes, I do linguistic tricks too).


----------



## Falco Frank (21 May 2015)

An afternoon in the garage tinkering can only be followed by an hour on the bike, what a laugh, two drivers went other side of traffic islands to 'avoid' me, quite considerate I suppose & two drivers stopped, separately, to take my photo!

Bike feels good so I'm going ahead with the full USS conversion, something is still not quite right elsewhere, the back end feels 'vague' at speed, not sure if its my seating position, or something else. Time to read up more on sorting out seat position anyways.

Next ride might well be ...


----------



## FrankCrank (23 May 2015)

.....those mag wheels sure are the dogs dangly bits. Having only very recently built a LWB, I'm finding balance on first starting off takes some getting used to, still wobbly for me. Can only imagine it being more so on a SWB, especially with USS, so guess a lot to focus the mind there


----------



## Falco Frank (23 May 2015)

Hi @FrankCrank a busy night in the garage last night too...

Speaking of which, new (to me) 52/42/30 crank installed, used rotor fitted to the Mag front and then, that too fitted.

Tiller and controls removed and test fitted to the USS, not quite right, needs to come off again before 'maiden' voyage, so while I collected my thoughts, seat removed for a check around.... now moved lower and a little more forward as I think I'm over-reaching a little while pedaling. Seems I have bad calve ache after most rides.

Bike looks much more futuristic with the front Mag wheel on .... I'm not sure the rear will actually fit, frame clearance is much less but, I also have a lovely roll of self-adhesive Carbon wrap sheet


----------



## Falco Frank (24 May 2015)

WoW! So many changes thats its hard to quantify results. USS cables look like a busted spring going on under the bike, but its a necessary evil until I work out the control positions I prefer then, i might start cutting cables down.

A short ride, showed for this newby that I much prefer the higher cadence of the smaller front rings now.
Im not sure if its the lowered seat position (only a single cm if that) or the reduced resistance on the front wheel but the bike definitely feels faster and little more agile.

Very odd, having no tiller! But, USS just feels right to me already. I admit to feeling a little nervous on first start with so many changes made but the control felt easier after a few minutes, the advice to just use finger and thumb on the controls, if over compensating, paid dividends.

Ive left the quill stem in place, poking out of the forks, looking odd, as I might want to mount a camera or phone case somewhere nearby.

Cant believe the darn rain! I was looking forward to a longer test after work, tonight. Rain, rain, go away!!!


----------



## Falco Frank (26 May 2015)

Things are coming together at last!

Dry day + quiet BH roads = Bent time so, after a stalled start to hastily fit a bottle cage to the stem (as lowering the seat means the factory bottle cage is little use for a decent size bottle), camera on as well, Gimme a ride...

I'm gelling with the USS nicely now and not over-steering anymore, relaxing on the bike and trusting it to 'do the right thing' seems to pay dividends.

I am sliding forward in the seat and there is a definite 'shimmy' when I'm pushing bigger gears downhill (27mph recorded already, blimey), this disappears when coasting. Climbing is MUCH better with the new gearing, so much so that I dont want to take 'Enterprise' off the road again to sort the cables out under the seat, so I'm NOT going to - thats what cable ties were made for, weren't they?

Took a look at the rear Mag wheel last night, keen to put it on now as well to match the front. There is a lot of drag in the hub when turning it backwards but I can live with that. I have a feeling the rear mudguard will have to go and I'm not 100% it will fit at all.

A piccy from yesterdays spin:






Cheers - Frank


----------



## Ganymede (26 May 2015)

OK I'm officially jealous now.


----------



## FrankCrank (26 May 2015)

.....+1 for 'officially jealous' to be quite Frank


----------



## Falco Frank (26 May 2015)

Thanks gents Everyone,

To think I've only had the bike 6 weeks now, I'm astonished myself at the progress & my motorcycling has gone the back foot because of it.

I'm still nervous at mount / dismount time esp. with the loose disc cables up front so that must be sorted before I damage one.


----------



## Ganymede (26 May 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> Thanks gents,



*cough*


----------



## Falco Frank (26 May 2015)

Sincere apologies @Ganymede, I only know the name as the largest moon of Jupiter and assumed a masculine presence


----------



## neil earley (26 May 2015)

wheel looks the business cant wait to see the matching pair well done tweaking your bent


----------



## Ganymede (26 May 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> Sincere apologies @Ganymede, I only know the name as the largest moon of Jupiter and assumed a masculine presence


I know, it's ambiguous. But... brush up your Shakespeare....


----------



## Falco Frank (28 May 2015)

Tiny update, front Mech adjustments in progree that I think will take ALL WEEK at this rate!

New tyre and 11-34 cassette ordered as I'm itching to try the rear Mag wheel install (dont I like giving myself work LoL).

Oh yes, 170mm offset LH crank leg install to aid with my physical issues - still to try.

Grazie


----------



## Falco Frank (29 May 2015)

Since I was making no more progress on the shifting, I thought I'd try the rear wheels install...






Sorry Ladies and Gents but the rear wheel had to come straight back out again!

Some measuring to do but, I'm pretty sure the disc mounting flange has been machined incorrectly and is distorting my disc. It was prefect on the original wheel but now is not only catching the pads but one point was rubbing the machined bridge on the caliper ABOVE the pads.

Shame, as I think it modernises the bike nicely.

I know the 451 wheel is bigger than the OEM but laughably, the Mag wheel (I only weighed the rear) is a measly 150 grams lighter than the spoked wheel once all the hardware is mounted.

I feel about as miserable as the weather at the moment


----------



## neil earley (29 May 2015)

we have complete faith in you and will overcome this wee problem , mm looked nice with the old set of wheels lol


----------



## Falco Frank (30 May 2015)

Cheers Neil, it shifted a treat as well on the brand new (Black notice) 11-34T rear cassette


----------



## FrankCrank (30 May 2015)

....find it hard to believe that the wheel left the factory badly machined, but guess it could happen. 

As you said, first step would be to check a few measurements and compare the 2 wheels. Crucial one, I think, will be the distance between the cassette splines (shoulder end) and brake rotor mounting surface. Would be nice to think this was a standard measurement on any wheel, but the bike industry right now has gone berserk with trying to change the status quo with seeming endless new standards.

Hope it works out for you, them there wheels sure look pretty.........


----------



## Falco Frank (30 May 2015)

Thanks @FrankCrank, measuring the face to caliper mount distance only ocurred to me in bed last night LoL
It must be the right way to check!

Dont know why but i started measuring the raised depth of each ridge where a disc bolt goes in, i did have the wheel in and out half a dozen times by this point, so probably couldnt face it again.

The disc rotor im sure is perfectly flat as ive tried laying it on a sheet of glass, which i was assurred is a good trick for checking for true?

I knew there was going to be trouble straight way as the disc was slightly off center in its mounts, such a shame where the front wheel was perfect.


----------



## fixedfixer (30 May 2015)

The brake caliper is usually mounted using slots that allow it to be set in the correct place. I assume you have the same size disc as original? 
Apologies in advance if I've not understood the problem.


----------



## Falco Frank (30 May 2015)

Not a problem, I took the disc off the original wheel to fit on the new one. Measuring tonight...


----------



## Falco Frank (31 May 2015)

'Interesting' weekend. Turns out the rear Mag wheel is faulty, sadly. Run-out on the disc was 1.5mm when measured at the edge, zero when fitted back in the original wheel. Seems the disc holes were even off centre as well.

Old wheel back in and a usable bike available once again.

Counted the chain links in an effort to take advantage of the last 3 for 2 offer at Halfords. 136 is the magical but awkward number as it seems to be a little more than twice the normal chain length!

Mix up at Halfords however, looked like they had a front mech I wanted, even from a stock search but It now turns out that was warehouse stock and local stock isnt shown until an order is placed 

So, no purchase at all there.

Nice night so the USS Enterprise was brought out of space-dock. Really enjoy the few miles until Chav car drivers in the area started spoiling it. Even dug my old heart rate monitor out, 165 max and pushing bigger gears than before with only one stop on the very steepest hill. Quietly pleased.


----------



## FrankCrank (1 Jun 2015)

......that's a real shame. Will you seek redress from the suppliers?, after all the rear wheel sounds like it was not fit for purpose all along. If they were the cheaper nylon type mags, it would be less of a surprise, but those look a cut above. At least you're back at the helm and boldly going where no man has swept the floor


----------



## Falco Frank (1 Jun 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> boldly going where no man has swept the floor



@FrankCrank thats excellent! I like that.

Yes, the back wheel is a real shame, I'll be asking for a replacement first I think but, I really like the front - typical.

One funny episode from last night. I didnt realise how hot I was getting at sub-light speed until I got back home. There were little pools of water in my jacket under the elbows LOL. So much for Aldi's 'breathable' top, dunno about THAT claim.


----------



## fixedfixer (1 Jun 2015)

Shame the wheel was faulty - you can't fault how they look on the bike. Hope you get a good replacement and are able to keep the style.


----------



## Tortoise (2 Jun 2015)

Very nice. What's that on the top of your left USS steering 'bar? Is it a GPS mount?


----------



## Falco Frank (2 Jun 2015)

Tortoise said:


> Very nice. What's that on the top of your left USS steering 'bar? Is it a GPS mount?



Essentially yes, its an iPhone5 waterproof case system that was going cheap in Halfords, oddly, the split mounting design is exactly the same as my action cam uses.


----------



## Falco Frank (2 Jun 2015)

WoW! A quick set of photo's to the Ebay seller and they have stated a replacement will be sent out.

They have been very good so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Falco Frank (3 Jun 2015)

Small victories.

Nice early parcel today from Chain Reaction, XT front mech, bottle cage and the aforementioned 136 link chain (seems very short, not had it all out yet, I count two pins as ONE link - I hope manufacturers do, too!).

Full cage bottle holder removed previously as nothing would fit after lower the seat, found an Elite bottle cage that is 'side entry', (2/3rd's of a cage) but when spaced out a little, works a treat. Another reason to make this work is that the quill steam that I had zip tied a cage to was seriously hampering getting on/off the bike, so its gone - a little star embossed rubber plug, doing magnificent duty of filling the void.

XT mech, or more precisely FD-M771 (lets keep the space theme going, sounds like a distant Galaxy to me). A little object of beauty. No instructions. Odd that the exact model WASNT on the Shimano downloads page but, I found it elsewhere. Must say I'm disappointed the back of the cage is riveted, nasty penny pinching. The ancient Deore I took off, had a counter-sunk screw so that breaking the chain wasnt necessary - Pah!

I was so pleased with myself for Dremmelling the gear cable outer and making a good job of not damaging the inner but it all dwindled when I saw what I'd taken on - seems one change always impacts innumerable others! 

I wish I'd done more research and spec'ed a front mech with a built in cable stop, the XT *WILL WORK* but a cheap alloy cable stop has been, a bit amateurishly bolted onto the chain stay in a poor orientation that I think I will need to rectify.

Not sure I can make a 5mm tap, so will have to re-read that - someone please tell me of a good mech with a built in cable end stop


----------



## Falco Frank (4 Jun 2015)

Little by Little.

Decided to make what I have work, especially as the XT mech looks so good. It certainly gives the swing I need but I had to hand drill a 4mm hole in the chainstay (weird angle and no clearance for anything electrical) and then tap it out to 5mm - took me a few hours of re-learning but patience triumphed & the cable stop has a new home.

Can a master chain link be reused?

I imagine it shouldnt be, I put the old one back in while trying to get the tension/length correct. Hope to make time tomorrow for more space-dock work


----------



## fixedfixer (5 Jun 2015)

You can re reuse the master links. Sounds like you are getting there with the improvements and best of all enjoying tinkering with the bike.


----------



## Falco Frank (5 Jun 2015)

I am enjoying learning about the bike but find the slow progress frustrating at times, I guess thats the price to pay for a custom fit.


----------



## Falco Frank (9 Jun 2015)

I'm on the road again.....

Loveely XT front mech fitted, some tidying work done and nearly perfect but bizarrely great in granny and big rings but catches the cage in middle!

Just been out for a ride tonight and my legs are definitely improving, pushing bigger gears now and finally conquered the biggest hill on my small loop, without stopping, quite chuffed. One unexpected problem with low sun in my eyes. Cant lower my helmet visor as I cant see the road, even squinting wearing yellow tinted glasses I felt quite vulnerable once or twice.

Spare rear Mag wheel arrived today, I will be trying mounting the disc FIRST, before I go any further. I think I have a wheel truing stand somewhere I bought for a song, so that will get pressed into service..

Here is a Toxy photo that my intrigued buddy wanted to Take:







The cable routings still need some work.

Cheers - Frank


----------



## Falco Frank (11 Jun 2015)

Enterprise, reborn.

Well, Enterprise-C (for Cyclechat!), tried a minor change of adding a foam bar grip, only £2 a set from Wilco's, nice alteration. Wipped the back wheel out and tried the disc on the new Mag wheel. Cant believe that wheel wasnt right either!!! Disc mounting holes have been drilled wrongly (off centre). After hours wasted realigning the rear caliper to compensate, i got it to a useable fit, in that the disc only catches the pads a little.
A little ride had me feeling so cumfy, maybe from riding two days in a row. Rolls nicely on the 451 wheels now.

Happy days.


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Jun 2015)

....got some of those grips on my old clunker I use when I'm back in the UK, they do a good job soaking up some of the vibes on towpaths. Also used Wilco brake cables, sidestand and mudguards - basic stuff but do the job nicely


----------



## mjr (11 Jun 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> Also used Wilco brake cables, sidestand and mudguards - basic stuff but do the job nicely


Basic? Wilco sell Jagwire cables at average prices: https://www.wilcodirect.co.uk/product/cycle-brakes-parts/brake-cable-1700mm


----------



## FrankCrank (12 Jun 2015)

......it never occurred to me that Wilco had a web site - some good stuff on there. 

Also got one of their saddles, whopping great thing, but very comfy....and a spoke wrench - works a treat.....


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2015)

Yes, the main problem is that the website doesn't quite match the store range... and most of their staff are employed for car knowledge, but at least the store near me doesn't make any pretence of cycling expertise, unlike a certain larger car spares chain...


----------



## Falco Frank (12 Jun 2015)

Oddly, my Wilko track pump 'popped' on me last night but they swapped it out for the last one in stock for me, nice service.

I went out for a ride on my trusty (but unused for a year) Kona MTB, curious to see how my legs would cope now on a DF, OK as it happens, enjoyed the ride but not the sore arse and aching wrists after 8 miles that passed surprisingly quickly.

Funny how riding a HPV is changing my perception of bike riding...

Ciao for now.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Jun 2015)

Seems to be some confusion above about Wilco (Motor parts) and Wilko (Wilkinson's)
Both can be useful for fairly basic cycle essentials.....but they're 2 different companies.


----------



## Falco Frank (12 Jun 2015)

Erm, yes, I'm referring to the highstreet chain:

Bike accessories: http://www.wilko.com/toys+bikes/bike-parts+accessories/icat/cycleaccessory


----------



## Falco Frank (12 Jun 2015)

Gotta say Im impressed with todays purchase of a Garmin Edge 200, used it already! Only a 5.5m dash but sea fog was coming in so I thought I'd better high-tail it back home again. Ave speed, 9mph (must try harder) Maximum 30.2 mph - yeee Haaaa. Interesting to see I can spin over quite smoothly at 4mph but ANY less than that and steering control becomes 'somewhat difficult'. Excellent piece of kit.

Please feel free to make your own captions from todays mission:


----------



## Falco Frank (24 Jun 2015)

Time to admit I am struggling getting a decent distance on 'Toxy'. Ive not even broken 10 miles yet & very little seems to be getting easier. Cadence is slower now as I'm pushing bigger gears, the 11-34 gearing helping no end.
Sadly, at recommended tyre pressures the USS is VERY nervous no matter how light I try to be with the controls.
Might as well finish all my whining at once, instant hills from the front door are killing me, no option to go around either, just postpones the pain a little longer.

I know getting out and doing it, is the only answer - time will tell.

Cheers


----------



## andytheflyer (25 Jun 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> Time to admit I am struggling getting a decent distance on 'Toxy'. Ive not even broken 10 miles yet & very little seems to be getting easier. Cadence is slower now as I'm pushing bigger gears, the 11-34 gearing helping no end.
> Sadly, at recommended tyre pressures the USS is VERY nervous no matter how light I try to be with the controls.
> Might as well finish all my whining at once, instant hills from the front door are killing me, no option to go around either, just postpones the pain a little longer.
> 
> ...



Keep going! When I started last November I took the 'bent to a nearby very quiet and flat lane, with a dead end so that there would be minimal traffic. It took me about half a dozen half-hour sessions before I felt confident enough to try slightly busier lanes - and I have OSS. (and that was after a week rolling around my close with no traffic at all!)

My first rides were no more than a couple of miles, and it wasn't until mid-January that I broke 30 miles - so maybe 2 months in and with probably 100 miles under my tyres. I can now easily do 100k. I still get nervous in traffic and the Anglesey audax was a bit fraught until the peloton dropped me and I had clear roads around me. Sometimes the OSS still bites me and I have a wobble, I've largely got used to steering, but at low speeds it's still sensitive - don't pull on the bars! I suspect the USS is much more sensitive. If you can ride uphill at 4mph that's an achievement - uphill at 3mph I'm starting to get nervous - but downhill I can crawl at maybe 1mph - so you seem to be mastering the USS.

Why are you pushing bigger gears? You have a triple up front, with a 30/34 you should have around a 25" bottom gear - that should help you to spin. You need the higher cadence - pushing a high gear uphill will not help balance, knees or stamina.

It really does take time to develop new leg muscles - mine feel to be a very different shape now compared to the pre-'bent era. And that's taken me maybe 1400 miles now over 7 months. 

If you can, I'd take the bike somewhere with some flatter, quiet roads and just get some miles in without the additional challenge of spinning up a hill at low speed - that's bound to sap your confidence. Must be some seafront rides around Hartlepool where you can build up some experience.

Keep going - that's a really good looking bike and you need to be out mile-munching. You'll get there - it just takes time and I suspect the USS is giving you a steeper learning curve than an OSS would have.


----------



## Falco Frank (25 Jun 2015)

MANY THANKS ANDY!

Just the sensible & encouraging words I hoped to read 

Two fold reason currently for not using my granny ring up front, 1) darn thing WONT drop into it, must get THAT sorted 2) At really high cadence I can feel the side to side motion through the bike.

Ive started changing seat positions around, which I know is going to take some time to get right & im hoping it will help with the steering as well.

You are SO right that I NEED to do some rides on the flat - time to move house I think 

Thanks again - FF


----------



## arallsopp (25 Jun 2015)

Although hills can be joy sapping, I'm really grateful for having a couple of good-uns real close to my house. 

Firstly, I find that spinning up on my commute each morning almost immediately after leaving the house means that my legs pretty much assume that as soon as I'm awake, I might be calling upon them to do some fairly heroic levels of effort. That means my base climbing ability seems to stick around nervously, even if I'm off the bike for a while. 

Secondly, as you get your 'bent legs and mindset developed, an immediate hill can be a shortcut to getting 'into the zone'. There's no science behind this other than my experience, but I seem to get a real training benefit by crowbarring a climb onto the start of my ride. Broadly, it seems that if I ride for 90 minutes on flat land, I have to travel impracticably fast to put demands on my breathing. My suspicion is that the fitter I get, the less demand it puts on me, and so things reach a low equilibrium.

By putting a hill in the middle of the ride, I can push my heart-rate up and keep it elevated for the remaining distance without really having to increase my speed that much. As I get fitter, the hill gets faster (but no easier), and I learn to recover whilst still putting out a fair amount of power. That's great for social rides and raising base fitness.

If I can get my lungs clawing for air in the first few minutes, I can keep them like that for the next hour and a half, and that seems to cause my body to react by building all new materials. I'm pretty sure the asthmatic lungs that kept me firmly in the 'last to be picked for the netball team' * camp through school have been replaced by an aftermarket performance model, and these little stumpy legs that give me the stance of a meerkat now give me the stance of a meerkat that can go really fast 

* This, only after both sides and all the boys had rejected me for their football teams. To be fair, if I kick a ball I probably will fall over


----------



## andytheflyer (25 Jun 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> MANY THANKS ANDY!
> 
> Just the sensible & encouraging words I hoped to read
> 
> ...



Just what I hoped then! Get the granny ring sorted - it's my 2nd most used ring - don't worry about the big ring too much - I spin out around 25mph, way slower than on my DF bike - you just have to accept that - or at least I don't think I can go bigger (30-42-52 on the front, 11-34 at the back and long cage rear mech).

I had to move the seat about +/- half an inch to get my knees at 7 degrees bend at full extension - the boom was struck in the frame front tube (it isn't now!). The expert 'bent riders will say that moving the seat upsets the weight distribution - but not found that a problem yet - it's really a matter of fettling, trying and fettling some more. Not sure I actually sit in exactly the same position even during a ride let alone ride by ride - so the weight distribution is not going to be the same every ride anyway. Eventually you get it where you want it to be - took me at least 500 miles to begin to feel happy with the setup.


----------



## Falco Frank (27 Jun 2015)

FINALLY, a ride that came together with few mechanical issues & just felt good!

Only 13 miles but all climbs done in the middle ring and car drivers giving LOTS of room - not sure if my new addition helped in that department.

Todays destination: Hartlepool Headland Lighthouse.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jun 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> not sure if my new addition helped in that department.


An independent friend, I.e. not my husband, has told me that my flag in both hi viz orange and yellow with some reflective stuff in there for good measure, is very visible and is what she looks for when following me when we have separated for whatever reason. I do know it is also what has stopped several pedestrians from walking out between parked bricks straight into my path as well. Mine stays though I will confess to having had to remove it yesterday for a really skittish horse than even 50m away would not move at its riders repeated attempts to get it to. But that was me trying the obvious rather than the riders request.


----------



## Falco Frank (28 Jun 2015)

Yes, @SatNavSaysStraightOn Horses are a worry to me as well, thankfully most are away from the busier roads here but some "Trotters" (Horse and carridge), owners will let their poor animals suffer on the very busiest roads and in any circumstances. At least the flag comes apart easily if a problem arises...

Just looked at the data from last night, not massive I know at 12.6 miles but thats my furthest yet, so I'm pleased with that, PB for avg speed too at 10.6 

Finally getting the seat position closer to ideal, but the steering is still SOOOO flighty that I'm going to have to resort the tightening the headset a little I think.

All in all, the best ride yet and 'Toxy' has regained its Enterprise status!


----------



## FrankCrank (28 Jun 2015)

......careful with that headset idea, may end up with indexing or notchy steering - now how do I know that one  .........


----------



## Falco Frank (28 Jun 2015)

GOOD GOD!

I've got a photo of the Grim Reaper in my mirror...



Spoiler



Thankfully, its just the seat and back rest


----------



## Falco Frank (29 Jun 2015)

Funniest quote from a 'Youff' the day while on the 'bent: "Oi, mate, I like your flying saucer"


----------



## Falco Frank (3 Jul 2015)

Low speed tumble today 

Combination of late gear changing and far too sensitive steering. At least it was at very low speed so next to no damage, except to a dented pride.

Last modification was removing the wide USS bar and replacing it with the more swept back affair that was on the OSS Teracycle tiller bar.

USS still seems the 'proper' way to me but I'm nearly having to accept that for someone with a deteriorating hip, OSS is much easier to get on and off the bike AND actually gives overall better control than USS, for me, anyway. A couple of more rides before I revert


----------



## Falco Frank (7 Jul 2015)

No more Enterprise.

Terracycle over seat steering refitted yesterday, all the cables re-routed and lots of fiddling about to make sure my knees didnt contact anywhere (again). Cant risk anymore falls or incidents just because of getting on or off the bike.

I'd forgot just how comfy a riding position it is and can imagine (almost) the attraction that chopper riders find in their machines.

The steering is a definite improvement and I can have all my accessories, (bell, mirror and bike computer) all at easy eye level. Thing is, now my speeds are improving I pushed my highest local speed even further tonight to 34.3 mph and things were getting a bit scary at that velocity.


----------



## FrankCrank (8 Jul 2015)

....the USS vs OSS steering debate is indeed a hackneyed topic in the 'bent world. I haven't tried USS yet, but may at some point give it a go just to see how it differs.

Seems both types are perfectly valid, depending on personal preference, and both have good and bad points. 

On both my trike builds I used DKD (direct knuckle steer), as it's simple to implement and gives me a comfy hand position, and a go-kart feel when riding, which is fun.

On my LWB, I have the 'chopper style' riser bars, and again easy to implement, but most of all give a certain 'look' that USS never can. 

Swings and roundabouts, pros & cons, trade-offs, decisions to be made.........


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> On both my trike builds I used DKD (direct knuckle steer), as ...


Is that steering by punching the wheel?


----------



## Falco Frank (20 Jul 2015)

Little by Little

With the higher speeds I'm getting to now, I've tried lowering the seat at the front without moving it too far forwards. Ive noticed the bike feels quite stable when pushing to climb hills, so Im thinking rearwards weight might be better.

Tried the H2Bike bottle system shown in the photo, pretty damn good, needs a slightly longer tube but I can rest the bite valve on my shoulder.

Likewise, Ive taken the SPDs off for a test, used my Shimano spinning class hard soled shoes. Quite good but I dont like my feet slipping off the pedals on rough roads or at higher cadence. I think the SPD's will be back on at some point but I'll try a few different shoes on first.

Longest ride EVER, ok, only 16 miles but it feels like progress. I've gelled with the bike a lot more but I know there is a 'need for speed' within me, concerning hills especially. I have a feeling that a 650 wheel bike will be tested..... some day.

Ciao - Frank


----------



## andytheflyer (20 Jul 2015)

Keep going Frank. That's a nice bike and the OSS will give you more confidence. Put the cleats back on and keep gradually upping the mileage. I think it's an exponential curve. You don't feel very confident so you don't do many miles, so you don't gain much confidence, so you don't do many miles.....

Suddenly, a switch will flip and you'll find a 100k is a doddle. I gelled with mine much quicker - but it really did take me a couple of hundred miles before I felt marginally confident, and maybe 500 miles before I felt a 'bent was for me. After 1500 miles I now wonder why I ever doubted it. My Performer has had a thorough strip, clean, polish, a few new bits (chain tubes etc (thanks to Laid Back Bikes)) and a rebuild and so riding the Defy at the moment to do a few bigger audaxes. Looking forward to the wetter and darker months to put the Defy back to bed and really get some miles in!

But I fancy trying a USS bike so I'm envious that you can have both!

Andy


----------



## Falco Frank (31 Jul 2015)

Back to the Past....

decided to try something a little different for tonight's outing, dug my old Onza, MTB spd's out (does anyone remember them?), no springs or mechanicals, just elastomer blocks for resistance. Worked quite well but they will ONLY release from my heel moving inwards, if I remember correctly, the cleat gets rotated 180 degrees to allow the opposite release. H2bike bottle now mounted behind the seat and is another 'marginal gain', mouth tube is now a good length and I can 'spit' the bite valve out and the assembly simply lands on my chest!

Really enjoyed tonights ride - thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## andytheflyer (31 Jul 2015)

Well done young man. KBO as Mr Churchill once said (Google it!)


----------



## Falco Frank (29 Sep 2015)

Sorry for the long gap my laid-back friends. Holidays etc.

Amazing how much 'fitness' can be lost is such a little time, two weeks motorbike riding and only a single ride out on Toxy since mean tonights ride was a bit tougher than expected - still - KBO 

An unexpected tumble in the yard after putting on some MTB spds, set me back a little too, dented pride and all that tosh. The spds are actually really good, the plastic outer cage allows comfortable pushing when not fully clipped in so they will stay for the meantime.

A new cheap round backed helmet from Halfords also works nicely on the bike too. All my current lids are roadie type with an 'aero' style point or blade on the rear that just isnt comfortable on the headrest - the Halfords cheapy (£25!) is much better - but sadly, much poorer quality.

We got given some posh Salter scales the other day so first thing I did, obviously was to weigh my bike LOL. Missus was well impressed. With bottle cages, rack, rear lights and bag-o-tools still attached it came out much better that I thought at 19Kg. 

The Mag wheels have really helped and to get much lighter might take some serious money...

Really enjoyed tonight but pushing on in fading light, even though I stopped to enjoy a nice sunset, resulted in another tumble, uphill, and totally unscathed thanks mainly to full fingered MTB gloves! All my own fault for not having enough time on the bike and hurrying too much.

Tally Ho...

KBO


----------



## Falco Frank (30 Sep 2015)

Its the small things that matter!

Tried a few small mods for my ride out this tea-time, lifted the seat at the rear, moved a chain tube clamp that I discovered was touching the top of the sus fork top at full lock and, not quite so small, changed the front Mag wheel (451 ultra skinny tyre) for the original 406 spoked wheel with wide tyre.

Steering was MUCH better and more stable and front end bob didnt seem as bad.

So much so that I stuck out a bit further than normal...






Hartlepool light house, interesting battery behind it too...






and Toxy in her small front glory, looks quite fetching I think.

Cheers - Frank


----------



## Scoosh (30 Sep 2015)

Piccies no showin' …


----------



## Falco Frank (30 Sep 2015)

Sorry about that - not sure why there was a problem.


----------



## Andrew1971 (4 Oct 2015)

Just read all the page's Falco Frank cracking read well done  any more update's


----------



## Falco Frank (4 Oct 2015)

Thanks Andrew,
No updates really, had a 5m tootle on my MTB today with brand new city jet (semi-slick) tyres today and was surprised how well I did, hip pain yes, from my gammy joint however, I can climb quicker than Toxy but decent speed is no-where near as fast.

I am toying with two mods. 1) Putting the mamoth big ring on (62?) from the original crank even if it will be a nightmare to set the front shifter up. I'm spinning out going downhill and high pedal cadence upsets the bike quite badly.

I'm not sure the second is viable. If I get the rear shock unit taken out and the rear welded up (with two struts maybe), I think it might be possible to shoe-horn a 700c wheel into the space. I have a bike friendly engineering firm very nearby!

Thoughts welcome! TTFN


----------



## Falco Frank (21 Oct 2015)

Does anyone remember Time Attack MTB pedals?

I used to love mine on my MTB, must be going back 10 years at least but, at the 'time' I laid out a fair wedge on the pedals and some NorthWave ankle boots that cost me too (neoprene liner and totally waterproof). Gave them a try on Toxy this afternoon and was quietly impressed, need some adjustment and only appear to release when my heel is moved inboard but LOADS of float for foot/ leg movement.

So, a quick spin as the weather was being so kind, even on the coast. VERY jealous of riders who live on the flat as I'm getting tired (in more than 1 way) of telling myself that riding constant hills is good training...

But, to end on a funny point. A police van did a U-turn and decided to escort me for a while which was amusing enough but after he pulled off I was then over taken by a van with a great banner on the rear - OVERSIZED SUPPORT VEHICLE!

I nearly fell off laughing.

Ciao


----------



## Falco Frank (29 Oct 2015)

Found myself looking at a spare motorbike fairing screen the other day, wondering if I should sell it and then kicked myself as I'm sure there is a way I could fit it to the front of the bike for a little foot protection / aero.

There again, sadly (for my tiny bank balance)....

I'm really starting to fancy a Trike!


----------



## Andrew1971 (5 Nov 2015)

How about this one for a cheapie possibly !!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kmx-recumbent-trike-/181917566419?hash=item2a5b21c5d3:g:mpkAAOSwYHxWM1Xc
Andrew


----------



## Falco Frank (14 Nov 2015)

Thank Andrew,

However, "I have a cunning plan".


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Nov 2015)

Hi Frank, I've been following your blog with interest as I too am starting out on the recumbent adventure. Today is the first I've managed to get out - for a massive four miles - since getting it built a week and a half ago. I didn't go far as the wind is just so strong it's highly unpleasant, the run back into it I was nearly blown to a standstill a few times even sitting low down on the trike. It's certainly going to be a learning curve but I managed to cure the pedal steer after about a mile by simply learning to relax. I found the tendency at first was to try and ride it like a DF, using my whole body rather than just sitting back and turning the legs. I haven't ridden at all for about a month but the legs seemed to cope well enough. Nothing fell off anyway, the front limit screw needs a tweak because I couldn't get the big ring but it will be a while yet before I need that!

So far so good and bar end shifters on a trike must be the easiest of all gear systems to use, nice slick change with the thumb shifters always to hand without having to change position. The disc brakes are excellent and it's great being able to stop without unclipping. Not tried any hills yet!


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Nov 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> Found myself looking at a spare motorbike fairing screen the other day, wondering if I should sell it and then kicked myself as I'm sure there is a way I could fit it to the front of the bike for a little foot protection / aero.
> 
> There again, sadly (for my tiny bank balance)....
> 
> I'm really starting to fancy a Trike!



Just bear in mind Frank. Trikes are even shower.


----------



## Falco Frank (15 Nov 2015)

Cheers Guys - too late now @steveindenmark , Ive already said I'll take the trike!
A TW Bents, ticks most of the boxes for me and I can live with slower (for the meantime) as I cant risk an injury.

Gotta admit - I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Andrew1971 (16 Nov 2015)

Very nice looking trike can't miss it in yellow. Are the brake lever's the right way on.
Andrew


----------



## Falco Frank (16 Nov 2015)

Cheers Andrew, not sure about the lever's either but dont mind trying most things...

I can see my slick tyres going on the front, making up wheel disc covers and other assorted sillyness - already!


----------



## Andrew1971 (16 Nov 2015)

Tinkering that's 2nd best thing about trikeing and making it fit you. Now what's the 1st best thing about having a trike
Andrew


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Nov 2015)

Apart from being vertical, the relationship is still the same as on a "normal handlebar"

The brakes are pulled by the fingers and therefore should be in the front of the bars


----------



## Falco Frank (16 Nov 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> Now what's the 1st best thing about having a trike
> Andrew



Not being able to fall off


----------



## Andrew1971 (17 Nov 2015)

Well i was thinking of riding it


----------



## FrankCrank (18 Nov 2015)

....and you don't need a side-stand........


----------



## Falco Frank (26 Nov 2015)

So, the trike made it home safely despite an awful trip to London and back, 630mls round trip 

But, 'Ricky' the 2nd recumbent took pride of honour in the newly created 'space' in the garage.

Its previous owner was also called Ricky, hence the name as the poor guy has had to give up cycling of any type. He was kind enough to give me a brand new flag and set of pads for what I believe are the Avid calipers (never seen 'pads' so small in my life, my finger nails are bigger!) and some smaller bits and bobs.

Biggest problem on collection is that I instantly note the rim on the rear wheel was split around a spoke hole, I didnt have the heart to tell the seller as he'd already reduced the price for me coming so far. Once examined up close I found a second split elsewhere...

Now, I have a beautiful spare unused rear racing wheel that I couldnt help but dig out 

Yes, Its FAR too wide in diameter to fit currently but... if I cut out the rear caliper mount stay (that isnt used for anything) I'm sure it would fit.

However, is this a mod too far???

Oh yes, a 5 minute pootle around the block revealed THE most comfortable ride I've ever had (Ooooo er Missus, etcetera, etcetera , etcetera !)







A reminder of 'Ricky'.


----------



## neil earley (8 Dec 2015)

Looks a nice trike so stop cleaning it and a YT video plèeeeaaase


----------



## andytheflyer (8 Dec 2015)

@neil earley - Maybe he went out on it a couple of days ago and not made it home yet - given the 50% more drag of the 3rd wheel and the extra weight 

Apologies Frank!


----------



## Scoosh (8 Dec 2015)

Nah - he's doing a quick practice for LEL ...


----------



## Falco Frank (8 Dec 2015)

LoL you know me too well already Gents.

Actually busy writing up my Motorcycle adventure from Canada this year and its taking much long than anticipated but..... oddly enough....

Just come out of the garage after biting the bullet and throwing the new rear wheel in that I'd tired off thinking - wouldnt work, BUT IT DOES.

Of course I'm fiddling as I go along but will post up photos and yes, maybe even a vid asap!

Cheers


----------



## Falco Frank (10 Dec 2015)

So, this is 'Ricky+', yes already - I think the new rear 700c wheel looks lush but as you can see, there is precious little space to the caliper mount.

Itching for a dry day !!!


----------



## Scoosh (10 Dec 2015)




----------

